# Furniture for Sale



## Laura B (Jul 7, 2008)

Hiya,

I am just about to move into completely unfurnished apartment in Dubai. My husband has a three month probationary period in his job and so we do not want to get all out furniture and belongings shipped over just yet, just in case.

I have heard that expats moving back sometimes will sell furniture rather than taking back with them. Does anyone know any contact details that I could purchase the likes of second hand fridge freezer, washing machine, cooker, sofa etc? Would be really grateful for any details about this. Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds



-


----------



## Laura B (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help. Really appreciated.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Also check local grocery store notice boards.

Spinneys and Choithrams usually have boards full of items waiting to be sold !


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

bazaar.ae as well


----------



## SCB (Jun 24, 2008)

Also try:



dubizzle dot com, various sub-sections in their 'classifieds'.

Bought and sold lots thru both these sites.


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker (Jul 26, 2008)

www souq dot com


----------

